# Lost my Dad



## Paymaster (May 15, 2017)

My Dad died this afternoon. His passing was fairly sudden and did not have to linger in suffering. He was a God called Preacher and I have no doubts he is in a great place. Please remember us while we mourn his passing.


----------



## doenightmare (May 15, 2017)

Hate to hear this David. Prayers sent.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 15, 2017)

prayers for the family.

Sorry for your loss


----------



## Milkman (May 15, 2017)

Sorry to hear of this David. Prayers just sent for your family from Monroe Ga


----------



## Hilsman (May 15, 2017)

Prayers sent


----------



## mattech (May 15, 2017)

Very sorry to hear, prayers sent


----------



## shdw633 (May 15, 2017)

I'm sorry for your loss David and my prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Duff (May 16, 2017)

Very sorry Mr Paymaster. My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## glynr329 (May 16, 2017)

Sorry for your loss. Prayers sent


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 16, 2017)

David, I am very sorry for your loss and I am sending up Prayers for your entire family this morning.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 16, 2017)

My condolences David.


----------



## shotgun (May 16, 2017)

Prayers sent.


----------



## GAGE (May 16, 2017)

I am sorry for you and your family's loss David.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2017)

Prayers for the Family and friends, David.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (May 16, 2017)

Prayers for you and your family David.


----------



## TJay (May 16, 2017)

Praying you and yours find comfort in God's grace!


----------



## creekrunner (May 16, 2017)

Prayer lifted for you and your family. God Bless


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 16, 2017)

Sorry for your loss, David.


----------



## karen936 (May 16, 2017)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## georgia357 (May 16, 2017)

Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## K80Shooter (May 16, 2017)

Paymaster, so sorry for your loss, you and yours are in my thoughts.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 16, 2017)

Prayers and condolecense sent brother.


----------



## rydert (May 16, 2017)

prayers sent......


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 16, 2017)

Prayers sent David. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## MFOSTER (May 16, 2017)

Prayers sent


----------



## OwlRNothing (May 16, 2017)

Sorry for your loss, David.


----------



## Hooty Hoot (May 16, 2017)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Paymaster (May 17, 2017)

Thank you all.


----------



## gacowboy (May 17, 2017)

So sorry to hear this, Prayers for you and your family


----------



## smokey30725 (May 19, 2017)

Prayers sent, my friend. So sorry for your loss, but the knowledge of where he is now sure helps take the sting away!


----------



## Core Lokt (May 22, 2017)

Just seeing this.

Prayers said for you and yours Sir.


----------



## Paymaster (May 22, 2017)

Thank you all.


----------



## antharper (May 22, 2017)

Hope u and your family are doing well, sorry for your loss , prayers sent !


----------



## speedcop (Jun 17, 2017)

sorry to hear David, but im glad to know he is with the KING!


----------



## Big7 (Jun 17, 2017)

Sorry for your loss!

My Dad passed 3 Jan.

I know how you feel and it ain't no fun.

One thing I always tell folks is the children are supposed to
bury their parents. Not the other way around.

That's the natural order.

Hope you get a little comfort from that.

My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 17, 2017)

Sorry for your loss. Just cherish the memories. Prayers sent.


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 14, 2017)

Thinking of you and your family this morning David.
Dad's gone on home.


----------



## bentleyboys (Nov 21, 2017)

I am so sorry for your loss ,we will be praying for you an your family.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 21, 2017)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------

